# How fast can I complete my apprenticeship?



## iAmCam (Dec 3, 2007)

Hey guys how fast can I complete my 4 year apprenticeship? So I have to complete 1500 hours and 8 weeks of schooling for my 1-3 year then 1350 hours in my final year and 12 weeks of schooling. However I am wondering if a "year" in an apprenticeship is an actual WHOLE year (365 days) or is it the number of hours you complete. Example is I'm wondering if I can complete around 3000 hours in a year and my schooling and have it count as if I completed 2 years of my apprenticeship in one year. Basically I'm asking if an apprenticeship year is one full year, or is it based on the number of hours I complete?

Thanks


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Apprentices get no additional credit for working overtime, and courses are offered at annual intervals. 

Similarly, if you need 6 or 7 years of provable work experience to get a license, you cannot claim you worked 80 hour weeks and go for the license in 3 or 3 &1/2 years.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Come on, who wants a surgeon that got his degree in three years by going to night school and grad school at the same time........


----------



## BackInTheHabit (Apr 12, 2008)

It's called: "Paying you dues."


----------



## HighWirey (Sep 17, 2007)

iAmCam said:


> Hey guys how fast can I complete my 4 year apprenticeship? So I have to complete 1500 hours and 8 weeks of schooling for my 1-3 year then 1350 hours in my final year and 12 weeks of schooling. However I am wondering if a "year" in an apprenticeship is an actual WHOLE year (365 days) or is it the number of hours you complete. Example is I'm wondering if I can complete around 3000 hours in a year and my schooling and have it count as if I completed 2 years of my apprenticeship in one year. Basically I'm asking if an apprenticeship year is one full year, or is it based on the number of hours I complete? Thanks


Mr. iAmCam,

I know, you are looking for the bux at the end of that tunnel. That tunnel is not as long as you think!

Any apprenticeship is designed to expose the apprentice to as many facets of his trade as is possible, especially the 'on the job' part. If you shorten your training by 1/4, you are only 3/4 educated.

Do any JWs or contractors here need to complete another 3/4 electricians training? The field is full of 3/4 guys, and some never make it to 4/4 . . .

Best Wishes Everyone


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Hopefully longer than four years.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

8 years in the trade and I'm still learning...and some days boy do I wish I was still an apprentice......


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

cdnelectrician said:


> 8 years in the trade and I'm still learning...and some days boy do I wish I was still an apprentice......


 
Amen


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

cdnelectrician said:


> 8 years in the trade and I'm still learning...and some days boy do I wish I was still an apprentice......


18 and still learning... and I'm glad I'm NOT an apprentice any more... :whistling2:


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

JohnJ0906 said:


> 18 and still learning... and I'm glad I'm NOT an apprentice any more... :whistling2:


 
Never have one of those days (kids are sick, wife nagging, up all night, not enough coffee) when you just feel it hurts to think???? Nice day to just sit back and splice in peace.


----------



## blindside (Apr 22, 2008)

sometimes your boss can cut your apprenticeship time by a couple of months if he thinks you are competent. i have never seen this done though. why would he pay you tradesman wages when he can still pay you apprentice money???
BSIDE


----------



## Control Freak (Mar 8, 2008)

iAmCam said:


> Hey guys how fast can I complete my 4 year apprenticeship? So I have to complete 1500 hours and 8 weeks of schooling for my 1-3 year then 1350 hours in my final year and 12 weeks of schooling. However I am wondering if a "year" in an apprenticeship is an actual WHOLE year (365 days) or is it the number of hours you complete. Example is I'm wondering if I can complete around 3000 hours in a year and my schooling and have it count as if I completed 2 years of my apprenticeship in one year. Basically I'm asking if an apprenticeship year is one full year, or is it based on the number of hours I complete?
> 
> Thanks


Where are you located? here in new york we have a 5 and 1/2 year apprenticeship. 4 years as an apprentice and a year and a half as MIJ


----------



## iAmCam (Dec 3, 2007)

Control Freak said:


> Where are you located? here in new york we have a 5 and 1/2 year apprenticeship. 4 years as an apprentice and a year and a half as MIJ


Edmonton, Alberta. The term of apprenticeship here is 4 years (four 12-month periods) including a minimum of 1500 hours of on-the-job training and 8 weeks of technical training in each of the first three years, and a minimum of 1350 hours of on-the-job training and 12 weeks of technical training in the fourth year.


----------



## threewire (Jan 28, 2008)

So what if an electrician not in a union has 10 or so years experience and is licensed, decides to go and join a union. Where does he stand joining a union, does he start out as low and move up or test out or what. 

I am not union and never have been but just curious how that really works out.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

threewire said:


> So what if an electrician not in a union has 10 or so years experience and is licensed, decides to go and join a union. Where does he stand joining a union, does he start out as low and move up or test out or what.
> 
> I am not union and never have been but just curious how that really works out.


 
Who do ya know?:whistling2: You may not have to test at all.:whistling2:


----------



## Super_33 (Jan 12, 2008)

He can take something like a placement test and start as a journeyman depending on how he scores on the test. I'm not sure if this is always available, perhaps only when manpower is needed. But I do think you need at least 2 years experience. I've seen this 10 years ago and things could have changed since then.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

5 years in France 
15 years in USA 

and *still* learning always learn something new along the way.

Merci,Marc


----------



## Old lectrician (Dec 27, 2007)

46 years and _relearning_ some of the things I've forgotten! :thumbup:


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Old lectrician said:


> 46 years and _relearning_ some of the things I've forgotten! :thumbup:


And that's just at home.....


----------



## Old lectrician (Dec 27, 2007)

randomkiller said:


> And that's just at home.....


You should see what I forgot at work. By the way where am I working?..:jester:


----------

